# Movement



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I wanted to ask some of the show people on this Forum how they started learning about movement in our Goldens? I'm trying to find information online, but everything is so limited. 

What have you guys done to learn more, besides just watching ringside? How can you decifer good movement from poor movement?? Thannks!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Good question, would like to see what people say too...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Rachel Page Elliott Dog Steps should be a staple in your library


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of good information in Marcia Schlehr's blue book, too.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have Marcia's blue book I just haven't had the time to sit down and read it! I guess now that I'm on summer break, I should really start reading it.


----------

